# Case IH 885 Air Conditioner



## gregandmadee (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm having A/C problems. My A/C blows cold air but not a great volume of air. I'm trying to figure out how to clean the evaporator. If some knows how to get to it to clean the fins, I would appreciate it. My tractor is a Case IH 885 cab tractor. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is the same as the one I used to have, you go through the panel on the roof, remove the plenum then pull the blower unit, and then can wash the evaporator and the heater core. 

The service manual is real handy to show you how to remove the plenum from the roof so the two cores can be back flushed.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Meant to tell you, auto parts stores sell AC evaporator cleaner in rattle cans. Once you get it open you will find slime from mold, spray that to get it released and killed. Cover your seat and interior with plastic sheet, as when the system is washed out all the water and crud goes inside the cab.


----------

